# H: money, space wolves transfer sheets W: chaos space marine transfers



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there, 

I am starting a heresy era Alpha Legion army and so need some Alpha Legion transfers but I don't intend to buy any Chaos Space MArines so was hoping i could trade with someone for some? Particularly the Alpha Legion decals so I'm not bothered if they are transfer sheets with other bits taken off already.

I have 10 Space Wolf Transfer sheets with just the Bjorn Stormwolf decals removed if they are of any use, or just some money (that isn't £1 a sheet like on ebay). I'm happy to pay postage and give +rep 

Rev


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't worry, i brought a load of transfers off ebay now.

mods, please delete this thread if you get a chance.

Rev


----------

